

Building applications for Firefox OS using AngularJS - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/07/building-applications-for-firefox-os-using-angularjs/

======
_random_
"This is not a situation that’s inherently bad because in essence Firefox OS
is the web; and thus gives you complete freedom in the toolchain you use." \-
except that is not true and we are limited to legacy languages like HTML, CSS
and JS or some sort of ugly work-around like transpilation.

~~~
CmonDev
Yes, even iOS is more open - you can use C/C++, C#/F# (Xamarin), Java/Scala
(RoboVM) to build apps. Now that's a freedom.

------
sreyaNotfilc
Very nice! I just started with AngularJS. I'm starting to understand it a
little bit and it seems to be in demand where I'm at. So, I'll be sure to run
through this this weekend.

------
qhoc
I am not impress with the quality of this article. What about device specific
feature like camera or GPS? Also they use standard angular router which is way
below standard

